# CZero Carbon Clinchers



## redrule

Anyone familiar with them? I think they are under Cannondale / Cycling Sports. They seems to be on a lot of the new Cannondale road bikes. Can't find anything on them. Thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous

I don't have much details but saw them in the flesh, they look nice and are true disc specific rims, not just rims with a brake track that is either covered by decals or not finished (like Zipp and Vision are currently doing). Normally, a disc specific rim is lighter than it's rim-brake equivalent as they don't need to overbuild it for heat management (even more true on carbon rims) or have a profile with a tall enough flat surface for the brake pads. So a true disc brake rim's lighter weight can more or less offset the added weight of a disc hub (probably not enough to offset the added weight of the rotor though)... but it's better to have more weight at the hub than more at the rim.

I think they're only 20mm tall (no idea of their width) so shallow profile and in carbon, I'd guess they will provide quite a smooth ride...

Hubs are centerlock and use straight pull butted spokes.

I'm not sure if the rims are designed by Cannondale engineers or if they're rebranded rims from someone else though. Same for the hubs, but my guess is the hubs, the rear internals at the very least, are made by someone else.

I saw some here have Synapse Discs with these rims, perhaps they'll chime in with more details and ride reports.


----------



## toshi

Anyone have any feedback on these czero carbon disc clinchers?


----------



## happylandings

*Czero wheels*



toshi said:


> Anyone have any feedback on these czero carbon disc clinchers?


I just received my new Synapse Hi Mod Ultegra disc bike and it came with the czero wheels. Although I haven't ridden the bike yet, I have looked the wheels over very thoroughly. I also removed the tires, tubes, cassette and skewers and weighed each wheel individually. I don't recall each weight but my pairs total weight came out to 1409 grams which I was very pleased with. They are very nicely built, the straight pull hubs look great and seem to roll very nicely, and the rim finish is a nice satin clear that let's the UD carbon be seen. This being said, I am considering selling my set just in order to get a set of either Reynolds Assault CX or I9 C41 because I like the look of the taller rim. PM me if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## jmess

My 2014 HiMod Disc came with Enve SES 3.4 disc wheels which are reported to weigh a little under 1500g. So there probably aren't a lot of 2015 bikes out there yet.


----------



## akaktm

Did you end up selling your C Zero wheels?


----------



## wrshultz

Did you measure the rim's internal and external width?



happylandings said:


> I just received my new Synapse Hi Mod Ultegra disc bike and it came with the czero wheels. Although I haven't ridden the bike yet, I have looked the wheels over very thoroughly. I also removed the tires, tubes, cassette and skewers and weighed each wheel individually. I don't recall each weight but my pairs total weight came out to 1409 grams which I was very pleased with. They are very nicely built, the straight pull hubs look great and seem to roll very nicely, and the rim finish is a nice satin clear that let's the UD carbon be seen. This being said, I am considering selling my set just in order to get a set of either Reynolds Assault CX or I9 C41 because I like the look of the taller rim. PM me if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## breader17

I just measured my CZeros and they look to be around 18mm internal and 25mm external.


----------

